# Forumssuche Bug?

## TheCurse

Hi!

Ich habe eine mir recht wichtige Frage was das suchen hier im Forum angeht:

Wenn ich nach 

Gnome 2.10

suche, bekomme ich genau ein Topic geliefert...

Suche ich nach Gnome bekomme ich viel zu viele Topics geliefert, unter anderem mindestens eines mit genau dem Titel "Gnome 2.10".

Wieso findet der das nicht bei der suche nach Gnome 2.10? Wie kann ich das Kriterium 2.10 zu Gnome hinzufügen, oder handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen Bug?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## b3cks

Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass der Punkt nicht akzeptiert wird. Suchst du beispielsweise nach "Gnome 2.10" wird in der Abfrage "Gnome AND 2 AND 10" daraus und scheinbar passt dazu nur ein Artikel.

----------

## Keepoer

Lustig  :Very Happy: 

Ich hab gerade ein bisschen rumprobiert und es scheint sich tatsächlich um einen Bug zu handeln oder das Forum kann, wie oben erwähnt, damit nicht umgehen.

Es funktioniert auch nicht, wenn man Joler einfügt: "gnome 2*" oder "gnome *10".

Ich bekomme immer 163 Ergebnisse!

Da bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit, neben gnome noch ein anderes Schlagwort zu nehmen

MfG

Keep

----------

## TheCurse

Lustig ist auch, wenn man nach Gnome 2 sucht, dann bekommt man ein paar Einträge, u.a. irgendwas Gnome 2.80 irgendwas, aber kein Gnome 2.10...

----------

## b3cks

Es ist kein Bug!

 *Quote:*   

> Here's how the phpBB search function works. Each post is split into words. First, some characters are replaced. There are three classes of characters here, those that get replaced by spaces, those that get elided, and those that get left alone. Next, whitespace is used to delineate words. All words of less than 3 or more than 20 characters are dropped. Then an entry is made in the dictionary table for every word that is not in the dictionary, so that it can be referenced by number. An entry is made in a colossal table for each and every word in each and every post. That's what gets searched against.
> 
> To get back to Reformist's two examples, gnome2 is a word. 'gnome 2' is two words, one of which is impossible to match because it is one character long. "1.1.0" is three words, each of which are impossible to match, because they are one character long. One modification that it might be feasible to make would be to change the status of '.'. If it were left alone, version numbers would become searchable. However, words at the end of sentences, followed by periods, would become unsearchable, because a separate entry would be made including the period. If it were elided, the end-of-sentence problem would go away, but then you would have to search for "abiword and 110", and "2.1" would become "21" and fall under the three-character limit.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33345

----------

## TheCurse

Huh!

It's not a bug, it's a feature!

Naja, jedenfalls finde ich es ganz besonders in diesem Fall als sehr unpraktisch. Ist aber vermutlich geschmackssache. Danke für die Antwort!

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## c07

Die Erklärung stimmt zumindest heute nicht mehr ganz. 1-buchstabige Wörter werden sehr wohl indiziert (solang es keine Stoppwörter sind). Nur scheinbar dann nicht, wenn sie Teil einer größeren Gruppe sind, die erst sekundär geteilt wird, wie eben Versionsnummern.

Außerdem ist die Trefferliste begrenzt. Maximal sind es wohl 250, aber oft aus irgendwelchen Gründen noch weniger. Bei "gnome" kriegst du z.B. nur Treffer der letzten 2 bis 3 Tage. Erstaunlicherweise kann man die Trefferzahl oft erhöhen, wenn man die Suche stärker einschränkt.

Wörter, die ein "*" enthalten, werden offenbar einfach komplett ignoriert.

----------

## ian!

Die Suchfunktion ist die Archillessehne des Forums. Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit starke Probleme mit der Last auf der Datenbank, die u.a. durch die Suchfunktion hervorgerufen wurde. Daher wurde diese u.a. stark modifiziert.

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Die Erklärung stimmt zumindest heute nicht mehr ganz. 1-buchstabige Wörter werden sehr wohl indiziert (solang es keine Stoppwörter sind).

 

Suchbegriffe müssen grösser 2 und kleiner 21 Zeichen lang sein und keine Stopwörter sowie Sonderzeichen enthalten, damit diese indexiert werden.

Das die Suchfunktion weit davon entfernt ist sich als "optimal" zu bezeichnen wissen wir. -- Wir arbeiten dran.

----------

## c07

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *c07 wrote:*   Die Erklärung stimmt zumindest heute nicht mehr ganz. 1-buchstabige Wörter werden sehr wohl indiziert (solang es keine Stoppwörter sind). 
> 
> Suchbegriffe müssen grösser 2 und kleiner 21 Zeichen lang sein und keine Stopwörter sowie Sonderzeichen enthalten, damit diese indexiert werden.

 

Wie ist dann z.B. das Ergebnis zu "z b v c f y x h" zu erklären, während andere Kombinationen aus einzelnen Buchstaben nichts liefern? Selbst eine Suche nach "i" (das ein Stoppwort ist) bringt Treffer, die "-i", "i++", "(I mean ...)" o.Ä. enthalten.

Und gerade noch entdeckt: Alles nach dem 8. Wort scheint völlig ignoriert zu werden.

Edit: Neue Theorie: Die Indexregeln wirken nur auf Wörter, die Kleinbuchstaben enthalten. Man kann auch nach allen Stoppwörtern aus Großbuchstaben erfolgreich suchen.

----------

